# In service 2016



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

just attended in service today which included the treatment of "transgender " people. I mean wtf I don't care who you are shouldn't we treat everyone the same? We need a portion dedicated to this?


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Obama's America...

Thank goodness its not obama's America for much longer, I have a feeling a lot of this is going to change under Trump.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Joel98 said:


> Obama's America...
> 
> Thank goodness its not obama's America for much longer, I have a feeling a lot of this is going to change under Trump.


I think your right. He's pro cop and actually calls a terrorist a terrorist. Make America great again!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Think we had something like that last year.
If the person identifies himself as a woman even though they are clearly a man you still have to address them as a woman.
Sorry but it sounds like something out of a Monty Python sketch


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yep that's the one. Great acting .


----------

